# Colt 1911 Electroless Nickel ?



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m in midst of another deal involving a series 70/ Colt 1911 with Elec/ Nic finish. I’m not into anything but blue but this is a 1982 manf gun. I’m hesitant for two reasons. One is guy knows nothing about the gun and the safety, slide stop, ect are blue. He thinks his uncle bought it that way. He 3rd hand owner through his dad. Also it’s got wrap around Pachmyers with Colt medallions. 
I can’t find any examples of this model on line. All have matching finish on controls. SN from Colt puts it
1982. Anyone know anything about this model & finish?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

My guess would be replacement? But why would be the question. And if that was replaced what else. I spent about 45 minutes looking and found nothing to match what you mentioned. I’m sure your getting a good deal the way you deal. It would be future trade bait I’m sure.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Pass..No Nickel Colts.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I made deal. Guy won’t be able to deal until next Fri payday to come up with boot. I did get to run a magazine thru it. More excited about 3 & partial box of ammo than gun. Gun going to trade pile. There must be a piano player around that needs a flashy 1911.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It’s all about demographics. In some areas you get more money for a chromed out model.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Are the sights on the side of the gun?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> I made deal. Guy won’t be able to deal until next Fri payday to come up with boot. I did get to run a magazine thru it. More excited about 3 & partial box of ammo than gun. Gun going to trade pile. There must be a piano player around that needs a flashy 1911.


Ezbite plays the flute. Not sure about the piano.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Didn’t know that. Had Glock boys figured for Piccolo players. 😂😂😂


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pic of Piano Player Special,


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I like both, blue and stainless


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Well.. thats a stainless gun, not nickle at all.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Piano Players gun?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> Pic of Piano Player Special,
> View attachment 469660


good god that thing looks HEAVY


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It’s not called heavy, it’s called perfection that’s why everybody and their brothers are making and selling 1911s.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That’s a good looking gun. If you were closer we might have to have made a trade. I prefer stainless in most guns to be honest


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> I made deal. Guy won’t be able to deal until next Fri payday to come up with boot. I did get to run a magazine thru it. More excited about 3 & partial box of ammo than gun. *Gun going to trade pile.* There must be a piano player around that needs a flashy 1911.





shot1buck said:


> That’s a good looking gun. *If you were closer we might have to have made a trade*. I prefer stainless in most guns to be honest


Guys,
As a reminder...Please note that selling/trading...and even 'soft' advertising of handguns...IE...'going to trade pile'...'not going to keep long'...'bought for resale'...etc. is prohibited on OGF. 
Dealing on handguns 'soft advertised' via OGF PM is prohibited as well.
Thanks!


----------

